# Haircuts



## jonsey (12 Jan 2004)

OK, so what are the regulations regarding hairstyle for men. How short, is there a ‘too short‘? Who cuts it, and how often? Do reservists have to get this done on their own time (as I would assume)?


----------



## sinblox (12 Jan 2004)

Not sure of the exact regulation, except that hair can‘t touch the ears and must be tapered in the back. There isn‘t a too short, some guys shave it off completely. You must get your hair cut on your own time.


----------



## Marauder (12 Jan 2004)

Anything longer than a 3 up top and a 0 on the sides is hippy hair IMO. Course, the regs now allow the hair on top to be 6 inches long, but that‘s so all the London, Toronto, and Ottawa boyz can show off their frosted tips out at da club. 
Oh, and shell out the $10 to get a barber to do it right instead of taking up a drunken friend on his bet that he can give you a good ‘do. If there‘s anything that will get an RSM‘s spidey sense tingling, a halfassed haircut and less than perfect shave will do it. We may not be able to kick anyone‘s ***, but boy do we look parade square ready.


----------



## Franko (12 Jan 2004)

Pretty much what Marader said, but the thickness of the hair on top can‘t be any more than 2 inches. As for the frosting of hair or dieing of it, go for it! If you want to go to jail that is


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Aug 2006)

Meghan,[ Decoy]
I just looked through some of your writings, especially the Cuban ones, and found you to be a smart, well-versed person even though we disagree on your intense dislike of the US among other things.

 With you being so well-versed it shocks me that you would register, log in and act like a troll on our website.
Please explain.....


----------



## rifleman (4 Aug 2006)

decoy said:
			
		

> Hmm..I have dreads...I wonder if I'll have to cut them off....  :



I knew someone who claimed to be a Rastafarian and his dreads drew the sgt-major nuts for years


----------



## Franko (5 Aug 2006)

decoy said:
			
		

> Haha! Seriously??  ;D My main concern is that if they make me cut em' off (requires a head shave usually), I might get some unwanted attention from other female recruits (being female myself) at BMQ :crybaby:



Get rid of them now or you'll be cryin' in the barber's chair day one of course.

Regards


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Aug 2006)

decoy said:
			
		

> Haha! Seriously??  ;D My main concern is that if they make me cut em' off (requires a head shave usually), I might get some unwanted attention from other female recruits (being female myself) at BMQ :crybaby:



Huh?

What are you talking about?  Unwanted attention from other female recruits?

I think dumbaisse statements, especially from someone who is well versed in social observation, would get you into more trouble than your hair.

You would not be the first gal that had a shaved head, sorry to break the news demi....



> As for registering here, I'm applying to become a reservist.  What do you mean "acting like a troll?"



Oh, ok, so the books that you wrote absolutely mean nothing, now that you are grown up....what does that mean about the context of your posts now then?  Will the integrity change after the long weekend?  pfft...

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Aug 2006)

ahhh,

 :rofl:

Sorta missed it, thanks for clearing it up...

However....are you saying that your previous political beliefs are null and void now??  You have been reformed and are not part of the red horde....hehehe  that was a joke too..kinda  

dileas

tess


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Aug 2006)

damn commie.... 

Yer lucky I admire el Comandante...

dileas

tess


----------



## Center_Right_newfie (18 Jul 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Pretty much what Marader said, but the thickness of the hair on top can‘t be any more than 2 inches. As for the frosting of hair or dieing of it, go for it! If you want to go to jail that is



You can't have dyed hair ?


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (18 Jul 2007)

Center_Right_newfie said:
			
		

> You can't have dyed hair ?



You can but it has to be a natural colour, so you can't die your hair blue or pink!

Don't worry about haircuts too much. You'll get a thorough and effective crash course during basic training that will set the course for the rest of your career


----------



## Yeoman (19 Jul 2007)

says you. even my family is saying I've got long hair for an army boy. heck even I think I do.
I just wanted to play the game of 'how long can it go'


----------



## TN2IC (19 Jul 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> says you. even my family is saying I've got long hair for an army boy. heck even I think I do.
> I just wanted to play the game of 'how long can it go'



I do that one too.... but it's too hot outside... I got the "Hitler" look going on now.


----------



## Yrys (19 Jul 2007)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> I just wanted to play the game of 'how long can it go'



Become a transgender, then it could go as long as you want  ;D !


----------



## Scott (19 Jul 2007)

I used to compete in the sideburn growing contest.


----------



## TN2IC (19 Jul 2007)

Scott said:
			
		

> I used to compete in the sideburn growing contest.




I tried that once.... didn't go well. I seen some German navy folks around the other day. They had side burns and goatee! WTF! I'm joining the German military now.


----------



## Scott (19 Jul 2007)

I think it was the Danes I saw at the Dome who had long hair and a chinstrap beard.

Or maybe he thought he was at Reflections...


----------



## TN2IC (19 Jul 2007)

May be you were at Reflections? I tend to stay away from there.


 ;D



Edit to add Poop Grin Face, so Scott doesn't kill me. He's only a hour away.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Jul 2007)

Okay, I had the tips of my hair done on several occasions here in Gagetown.  Now posted to Valcartier, I wouldn't think of doing it!  It is not illegal, just frowned upon by some.

You are allowed 15cm in length as a male on top of your head and no more than 4cm in "bulk" or "height" (when your hair is combed back for example).

There is no such thing as "too short" anymore as they changed the regulations a few years back.

There is no monetary allotment for haircuts anymore and it is the responsibility of the member (read reservists and regulars) to get them done when his appearance doesn't reflect on the professionalism of the CF.


----------



## geo (19 Jul 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> There is no monetary allotment for haircuts anymore and it is the responsibility of the member (read reservists and regulars) to get them done when his appearance doesn't reflect on the professionalism of the CF.



There was NEVER a monetary allotment for haircuts.
There was a clothing upkeep allowance - that was intended for reg soldiers to replace worn out pieces of DEU kit - but which was just thrown into "general income" while soldiers did a good impression of a giant glad bag filled to the brim  & ready to burst.....
Now everyone gets points & can replace worn out kit - at their pleasure......


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Jul 2007)

I know that geo, but the $17.50 was more used for haircuts than anything else.  I don't know anyone in the Army that drycleans their DEU once monthly.


----------



## Greymatters (20 Jul 2007)

Just to chip in and give some of the more conservative members a heart attack...

For some military forces, the effectiveness of the soldier is not judged by the length of the hair.  Previous to the 20th century, long hair was the norm for military members, and it didnt seem to affect their fighting ability.  Some European countries still see it that way.  It is only from fear of lice, disease and other nuisances that the rules became altered to regard short hair as the standard.  On the reverse side, it used to be against the rules to shave all your hair off unless you were actually bald. There are even times when long hair and facial hair is authorized to CF members as part of their specific working conditions.  

Younger members about to join, you may see CF members with coloured hair, longer hair than normal, shaved heads, and other variants, all against the rules, but tolerated in many workplaces, especially the Air Force.  If you're joining up, none of this freedom applies to you.  When you are in basic or in most any form of training, you will keep your hair cut as ordered and in the manner ordered.


----------



## geo (20 Jul 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I know that geo, but the $17.50 was more used for haircuts than anything else.  I don't know anyone in the Army that drycleans their DEU once monthly.


That wasn't "haircut money" nor was it "dry cleaning money"... it was a clothing upkeep money - whch pert much nobody ever used for it's intended purpose.
Have many friends who were "ticked purple" when RSS types would ask reservists to exchange DEU kit for them


----------



## TN2IC (20 Jul 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> That wasn't "haircut money" nor was it "dry cleaning money"... it was a clothing upkeep money - whch pert much nobody ever used for it's intended purpose.
> Have many friends who were "ticked purple" when RSS types would ask reservists to exchange DEU kit for them



Hahaha... I had that asked a few times before. Hehhe..

Such a blur..


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Jul 2007)

From the good book...CFP 265, Chapter 2, Section 2 - Appearance

HAIR 
4. Hair on the head shall be neatly groomed and conservatively styled. The length, bulk or style of hair shall not detract from a positive military appearance or preclude the proper wear of military headdress. (Bulk is the distance that the mass of hair extends from the skin, when groomed, as opposed to the length of hair.) In particular, style and colour shall not present a bizarre, exaggerated, or unusual appearance. Unusual colours, such as green, bright red, orange, purple, etc., are not permitted. Hair must be secured or styled back to reveal the face, and any accessories used to secure or control hair styles shall be as unobtrusive as possible. Hair ornaments shall not be worn, except women’s conservative barrettes which blend with the hair colour. Shaving of all of the hair on the head is permitted. The personal manner of wearing hair within these general style limits, including moustaches, beards and braids, shall be modified to the degree necessary to accommodate operational or occupational equipment, such as gas, oxygen and scuba masks, hard, combat and flying helmets, etc., where a member’s safety or mission is put in jeopardy.

5. The following additional details apply to specific groups to accord with religious and spiritual practices and public perceptions of a disciplined force:

*Men* . Hair shall be tapertrimmed at the back, sides, and above the ears to blend with the hair-style; be no more than 15 cm (6 in.) in length and sufficiently short that, when the hair is groomed and headdress is removed, no hair shall touch the ears or fall below the top of the eyebrows; be no more than 4 cm (1-1/2 in.) in bulk at the top of the head, gradually decreasing to blend with the taper-trimmed sides and back; and be kept free from the neck to a distance of 2.5 cm (1 in.) above the shirt collar. Taper trimmed square back styles and shaving of all the hair on the head are permitted.

Sideburns. Sideburns shall not extend below a line horizontally bisecting the ear, and shall be squared off horizontally at the bottom edge and taper-trimmed to conform to the overall hair style.

Moustaches. When moustaches are worn alone, the unshaven portion of the face shall not extend outwards beyond the corners of the mouth. Moustaches shall be keptneatly trimmed; not be greater than 2 cm (3/4 in.) in bulk; not extend below the corners of the mouth, not protrude beyond the width of the face when fully extended horizontally and worn in a waxed, handlebar style.

(I will leave out the stuff on beards)

*Women*. Hair shall not extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar. Exaggerated styles, including those with excessive fullness or extreme height, are not authorized. Braids, if worn, shall be styled conservatively and tied tightly: secured at the end by a knot or a small unadorned fastener. A single braid shall be worn in the centre of the back. Double braids shall be worn behind the shoulders. Hair shall be a maximum length when gathered behind the head and braided which does not extend below the top of the armpit. Multiple braids (cornrows) shall be directed toward the back of the head, pulled tight to the head and secured at the end by a knot or a small-unadorned fastener. Multiple braids extending below the lower edge of the collar are to be gathered in a bun. With the permission of a Commanding Officer, a reasonable period may be authorized in order to transition from short to long hairstyles, during which time hair may extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar; all the while maintaining a positive military appearance, and subject to the member’s safety.

*Aboriginal Members*. Aboriginal members whose culture embraces the wear of long hair and braids, and who so request in writing, shall be granted permission to do so. Aboriginal member means a CF member who is a status or non-status Indian, Inuit or Metis. The member must declare to be an aboriginal in the written request for this policy to apply. Permission shall be granted, subject to operational and safety requirements, in writing and recorded on the individual’s personal file.  Advice on self-identification and declarations of appropriate cultural practices may be obtained from NDHQ/Director General Military Human Resource Policy and Planning (DGMHRPP). Long hair that does not extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar shall be styled neatly. Long hair that does extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar shall be gathered behind the head with a small, unadorned fastener of a colour that blends with that of the hair itself, or the hair shall be braided. Braids, if worn, shall be styledconservatively and tied tightly; secured at the end by a knot or a small, unadorned fastener like above. A single braid shall be worn in the centre of the back. Double braids shall be worn behind the shoulders. Hair shall be a maximum length when gathered behind the head or braided which does not extend below the top of the armpit. If hair extends below the top of the armpit it will be tied up in order to conform with the above stated styles of wear. It does not need to be cut.

Agreed with the earlier comments on the dress in the Air Force being relaxed, to the point of it being pathetic in some cases, hair, uniform, boots you name it, where I usually hang my hat.  And to be clear, that crosses ALL RANKS.  I won't even comment on deportment.


----------



## Yrys (21 Jul 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> From the good book...CFP 265, Chapter 2, Section 2 - Appearance
> 
> *Women*. With the permission of a Commanding Officer, a reasonable period may be authorized in order to transition from short to long hairstyles, during which time hair may extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar; all the while maintaining a positive military appearance, and subject to the member’s safety.



Civy question : anyone know if the long hairstyle for women have the same regulation then the Aboriginal members ? I'm curious.


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Jul 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> *Women*. Hair shall not extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar. Exaggerated styles, including those with excessive fullness or extreme height, are not authorized. Braids, if worn, shall be styled conservatively and tied tightly: secured at the end by a knot or a small unadorned fastener. A single braid shall be worn in the centre of the back. Double braids shall be worn behind the shoulders. *Hair shall be a maximum length when gathered behind the head and braided which does not extend below the top of the armpit.* Multiple braids (cornrows) shall be directed toward the back of the head, pulled tight to the head and secured at the end by a knot or a small-unadorned fastener. Multiple braids extending below the lower edge of the collar are to be gathered in a bun. With the permission of a Commanding Officer, a reasonable period may be authorized in order to transition from short to long hairstyles, during which time hair may extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar; all the while maintaining a positive military appearance, and subject to the member’s safety.


----------



## Yrys (21 Jul 2007)

Thanks, but isn't that the short hairstyle, as opposed to the long one ?

From aboriginal members :



> Long hair that does extend below the lower edge of the shirt collar shall be gathered behind the head with a small, unadorned fastener of a colour that blends with that of the hair itself, or the hair shall be braided.


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Jul 2007)

The short answer is, unless you are Aboriginal and female...the Aboriginal stuff doesn't apply to you if you are female...



Tks Bzz.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Jul 2007)

Male aboriginals are allowed to wear their hair in that fashion too.. long and braided.

I am not sure if that's what you were trying to suggest, that it's only females Mud Recce man?


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Jul 2007)

No...I was trying to point out that...the Aboriginal stuff only applies to women if they are Aboriginal.

Then the "Women" para applies if not.

Good point, though, if I was unclear.


----------



## smitty66 (21 Jul 2007)

Mud, I find it odd that you are responding on this topic, as you usually look like the "Fifth Beatle"!!!!
 ;D


----------



## mudrecceman (21 Jul 2007)

smitty66 said:
			
		

> Mud, I find it odd that you are responding on this topic, as you usually look like the "Fifth Beatle"!!!!
> ;D



Ya I know.  The last Army MWO that say me said "haircut or perm!  pick one MRM!"

 :-*

For a second I thought you said "The Filth Beetle"...but thats another topic...


----------



## Sparkplugs (26 Sep 2007)

I know this is an old topic, but I have a small but informative story to tell.

One time, when I was in basic training way back in August 2006, lol, I decided it would be a good idea to dye my hair 2 nights before graduation.  I tried to dye it black.  Bad news?  It turned blue... Like, Smurf blue.  So, being course senior at the time, I got to head on down to the staff office and present myself.  

Me: "Pte so-and-so, 822, avn 00135 wishing to speak to Sgt so-and-so please!"
Sgt: *eyes bug out*  "Private!  Get in here and take off your beret!"
I walk in, pull of my beret, and there's a huge pile of blue hair.
Sgt:  "Lord Thunderin' Jesus Private!  I like the air force too, but not enough to want my entire body to match my DEU's!"
Me:  "Yes Sergeant!"
Sgt:  "Can you fix it?"
Me:  "If I can go get another box of dye, yes Sgt."
Sgt:  "It's the middle of the week, you're not allowed out of the MEGA!"
Me:  "That's right Sergeant."
Sgt:  *shakes head*  "Oh Private, I guess you have to go with the boys to get a haircut!"
Me:  "Yes Sergeant."

So needless to say, I got 16 inches of hair shaved down to the skin by the awesome  : Mega barbers... (I say awesome, because I had to worst razor/traintracks in my wee bit of hair left that it was funny.)

Oh, and forgetting to tell your parents is also fun, because when they get your grad pictures in the mail, and you look a whole lot like your younger brother, except shorter, and with boobs, they kinda freak out.

I was okay with it, good god, it's just hair, but some of the girls cried.  And now, a year later, my hair is finally coming down to my shoulders again.

So yes, be careful dyeing your hair in basic... I still don't know why it turned blue on me, but hey, you live, you learn.

And if you're in St Jean, and a certain short little french air force sergeant tells you a story about a crazy girl who he had to make shave her head, yeah, that was me.  Say hi to him for me.   ;D


----------



## Greymatters (26 Sep 2007)

Its a funny story but why would you dye your hair in the first place?  At your age it not like your hiding the grey...


----------



## Sparkplugs (26 Sep 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> Its a funny story but why would you dye your hair in the first place?  At your age it not like your hiding the grey...



I used to have all sorts of hair colours before I joined, and I knew that in the regs, we could dye it as long as it was a colour found on the human head.  Bought the dye on a whim on the weekend, and have regretted it since.  Now I usually just stick to the mousy blonde I was born with.


----------



## tyciol (15 Jan 2008)

The policy guidelines for aboriginal says people concerned with details about identification as a native should contact NDHQ, specifically the  Director General Military Human Resource Policy and Planning (DGMHRPP).

Is anyone familiar with the details in doing this? I can imagine some people might have concerns about difficulties, such as people who may only have a native grandparent, or someone not genetically descended but who has adopted the native customs and spirituality.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2008)

tyciol posted at 18:14:42



			
				tyciol said:
			
		

> The policy guidelines for aboriginal says people concerned with details about identification as a native should contact NDHQ, specifically the  Director General Military Human Resource Policy and Planning (DGMHRPP).
> 
> Is anyone familiar with the details in doing this? I can imagine some people might have concerns about difficulties, such as people who may only have a native grandparent, or someone not genetically descended but who has adopted the native customs and spirituality.



tycoil -  Last Active:  Today at 18:15:43 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/3992/post-592417.html#msg592417


READ BEFORE YOU POST!


----------



## NL_engineer (16 Jan 2008)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> I just wanted to play the game of 'how long can it go'



Don't you know how that will end  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Jan 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Don't you know how that will end  ;D



With the RSM chuckling and saying "Good Game" ?  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (16 Jan 2008)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> With the RSM chuckling and saying "Good Game" ?  ;D



or the person telling the RSM, they are a mm within regulations  : (seen it, it was hard to hold back laughing)


----------



## Bzzliteyr (16 Jan 2008)

I challenged my RSM when he busted me for "not regulation" hair.. it did NOT go well (though no extras, just him reinforcing that HE was correct, not me)


----------



## geo (17 Jan 2008)

As the SSM stands in front of the Sapper, looks him squarely in the eye & says "does it hurt"?
Sapper innocently asks "what hurts SSM"?
To whit the SSM replies "your hair man, your hair!", " I'm standing on it, it's so long!", "cut it!" "at once!"

As the RSM talks to the SSM and asks..... "what is that?"
quickly followed by... "fix it!"


----------



## LoKe (18 Feb 2008)

I've heard shaving mentioned in this thread, which opens up a slot for my question:

My facial hair grows fast and it grows quick.  And as such, for the first few weeks I might have some difficulty.  Also, I'm a bit of a bleeder.  If I cut myself (which I surely will since I'll be in a hurry), it might not clot for a while.  What would be the best way to look "presentable" come inspection time, or just in general. I'm not looking for shortcuts or easy ways out (I'd like to do the whole process right, that's the whole point of doing it), but rather some tips you've picked up on your way.

Thanks!


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Feb 2008)

I couldn't resist...

You should look into getting a Styptic Pen.

http://www.google.ca/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGLG,GGLG:2005-52,GGLG:en&q=Styptic+Pen

dileas

tess


----------



## LoKe (18 Feb 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I couldn't resist...


Ironically, I use a similar avatar at a forum I participate on.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Feb 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I couldn't resist...



Hey! I know her!!


----------



## helpup (18 Feb 2008)

OK I have to ask, "just what is she using for a nose"

The latest rage around here is seeing how long the sideburns can go before told to "fix it".  Normally in my neck of the woods that is a semi annual thing.  After being posted back in though I have noticed a few of my peer NCO's going for broke on the sideburn thing.  So far no peep from any CSM or RSM.  As for me I look shake my head and still direct my troops to keep it the min length.

As to the recruit haircuts.  I agree that hair length does not make the soldier historically or in the present.  But I do subscribe to the recruits need to get it cut off for uniformity.  Although our system is not so much of breaking a persons individuality as "other countries".  I personally think recruits should get a "buzz cut" and have it that way for a set period of time, and that would include Women, (religious grounds though is a can of worms I am not going near)  The goal of this is for people to get over who they were.  And since most identify with their hair....   After basic or even a trade Course then they can grow their hair to what the prescribed length is.  

I know this would never happen for more reasons then I have fingers, just a thought on it.  Personally I like my hair .5 on the sides and there is a thing as too long especially if deployed or in the Field for any length of time.


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

>



Where'd you get this pic of me from??


----------



## geo (24 Feb 2008)

Vern.... she has cleavage ?/!

I thought you said you didn't have any  ???


----------



## armyvern (24 Feb 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Vern.... she has cleavage ?/!
> 
> I thought you said you didn't have any  ???



It's me wearing my false advertising outfit again.


----------



## geo (24 Feb 2008)

Oooooh ...Vern!


----------



## Newguy1 (26 Sep 2013)

Is a 4 on the sides and a 5 on top acceptable??? (clipper settings)


----------



## BernDawg (26 Sep 2013)

Check the dress regs.
Been a while since I had to conform but I would think that a 4 on the sides might be getting a little close to the ears....


----------

